

Xbox One Will Be Able To Upload Game Recordings To YouTube - rrpadhy
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/07/xbox-one-will-be-able-to-upload-game-recordings-straight-to-youtube-starting-tomorrow/

======
mentos
I really think Xbox could win the battle for the living room.

I'm more excited for it as a media center than as a game console. The fact
that they let you pass through your cable box to an HDMI-IN shows me that they
have been paying attention. I believe this was something that the Logitech
Revue pioneered but unfortunately didn't take off due to being too slow a
unit. I've been waiting to see who might support this and so far it only looks
like Microsoft has. You may not appreciate it, but being able to flip between
games/sites/cable instantly goes a long way in making your living room
experience seamless, and I really think that will be the difference in this
short term (while people still own cable boxes) if Sony/Apple/Google don't
follow suit.

~~~
gr2020
Indeed. I think the one flaw in their system, at the moment, is the xbox needs
to be on all the time if your cable box is connected to it; if it's powered
off, there is no HDMI pass-through.

~~~
Gracana
Oh, hmm. Does anyone know how much power it uses when idling?

~~~
Jackim
Here's an article about the PS4 and XB1's power consumption. Looks like the
XB1 draws 18W on connected standby.

[http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/173127-ps4-xbox-one-
power-...](http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/173127-ps4-xbox-one-power-
consumption-analysis-points-to-sony-advantage-and-future-efficiency-gains)

------
quackerhacker
Great, more long ass unedited amateur videos.

I used to upload gaming videos (moments/montages) to youtube. The share
feature is nice on PS4 and Xbox one, although the reason for my comment is I
quit uploading, because I always received copyright notices from YouTube, and
even if I won an appeal...it still lead to copyright notices AGAIN later.
Aside from the notices, my friends and I were monitoring through Adsense,
after the notices would happen, I'd noticed that earned adsense revenue would
be subtracted from FINALIZED earnings. I wrote a blog about this out of anger
[1].

Anyways, the reason I stopped uploading was, because to actually get views and
subscribers, editors need to....edit....their videos. Although when I
uploaded, it taught me how to edit and compress videos, I realized I was
editing and reviewing footage a lot more than playing.

[1] [https://medium.com/p/6caf19d2c542](https://medium.com/p/6caf19d2c542)

~~~
nickonline
With Starcraft 2 there's a feature to "watch a reply with a friend". Perhaps
this is an easy way for them to get the same functionality without having to
build in a replay viewer

There's also a whole audience of people on twitch who watch live streams of
games with merely the player commenting into their headset as they go
regarding why they're doing something (sometimes not even that!).

So there's two instances without editing already in wide use today.

------
jjcm
I wonder if this will clash with content-id systems. It'd be interesting to
see a DMCA takedown from a game studio against a video uploaded through xbox's
featureset.

~~~
devindotcom
I talked with one of the people in the content ID section a little while back
and I don't think it'll be a problem based on the mechanisms for takedowns.
You might get a big mega-takedown request once in a while but that will
probably be denied in this case.

------
JamesBaxter
I wonder if Google wanted this or Microsoft pushed for it. I think Google
Hangouts with the Xbox One and Kinnect would be a great combination.

Will Microsoft allow it when it would make Skype look bad or do they just want
users on their platform? Youtube uploads suggests to me they want
functionality from any source to get an edge on the competition.

~~~
uncleruckus
_Youtube uploads suggests to me they want functionality from any source to get
an edge on the competition._

Definitely this. PS4 users constantly complain how, in order to get a video on
YouTube, you must upload to Facebook, download the video, then upload to
YouTube.

Granted, we're getting USB output soon enough, but direct upload to YouTube
would be ideal.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
That's so baffling. A while back I used...I think it was Timbuk2's
backpack/messenger bag customization interface, which is fantastic for
actually designing/ordering a product and has a "share" button, but it
inexplicably only lets you share to Facebook. (And maybe Twitter and G+, I
forget.) They actually generate a URL, _don 't let you see it_, but will put
it on Facebook for you.

I cannot comprehend what sort of thought leads to an implementation like that.

------
Yhippa
Come on Google! Return the favor and make a native YouTube app for Windows
Phone so users can watch said videos.

~~~
Rexxar
@barista: You've been hellbanned for 95 days. I look at your comments history
and I cannot guess why.

~~~
tomerico
You made me curios enough to browse barista's comments history and they are
_very_ biased pro-Google anti-Microsoft, to an extent almost all of the
comments focus on that. The account does seem fishy.

~~~
nr0mx
You mean anti-Google pro-Microsoft surely?

------
sarreph
This did make me chuckle: _"...when’s the last time you heard someone talking
about their favorite viral OneDrive video? Never? Yeah. Probably never."_

~~~
nivla
Well to be fair OneDrive is not actually competing with Youtube, it is
competing with Google Drive and Dropbox.

Off topic but who do you actually consider a real competitor to Youtube? The
only other major service I can think of is Vimeo. I have been getting
frustrated with Youtube's random takedowns, ads and disabling of fullscreen in
most websites. I think there is a potential for some new startups here.

~~~
kbaker
Twitch.tv is probably the biggest competitor in the gaming area... maybe even
bigger than Youtube for game uploads.

edit: looks like twitch is supported, definitely as well as youtube, and
includes live broadcasting of gameplay... [http://www.xbox.com/en-
US/live/apps/Xbox-One/Twitch](http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/apps/Xbox-
One/Twitch)

------
jgh
Doesn't the PS4 already do that? I mean they demo'd a continuous recording
feature at the original announcement last year. Uploading those recordings to
YouTube/Facebook/etc seems like a natural next step for that.

~~~
MisterBastahrd
They use UStream and Twitch for live video streaming. I know on Twitch, you
can save videos also, but I don't know if you can do that from the PS4.

Either way, it's going to make for a more captive audience than Youtube.

------
dfc
You could do this with Call of Duty: Black Ops 2 on the 360 years ago. You can
also do it with BF4 on the xbone. (since launch)

------
MarkPNeyer
when i played 'dance central' for xbob 360, my friends and i loved the little
session where they take a few pictures of you dancing. i have no idea why they
didn't let you post those to facebook. comic gold!

------
dalek2point3
so, Microsoft is not going to compete in the market for online video and
concede that battle to Google? Im surprised, given how much grief GOOG has
given MSFT over developing a YT app for WindowsPhone.

